# Castalia ?



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Anyone else enter the Castalia trout lottery ?
This is my 5th time trying, no luck in previous years but I got a Good Feeling about the upcoming drawing. Still a few more days to get in.
Good Luck and Good Fishing .


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I entered myself and this year I entered all three of my kids. Hopefully one of us gets pulled.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

3rd year in the lottery, never been selected. I'm happy to donate, if I get selected it will be icing on the cake.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

ejsell said:


> I entered myself and this year I entered all three of my kids. Hopefully one of us gets pulled.


 I like your odds, I think I read somewhere that the odds for youth fishermen is one out of six 
Adults 1 of 36.
Good Luck and Good Fishing


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I donated my money.....again lol maybe this will be my year.


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm in again. I hope I get picked this year .... I think this is year number six for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm in. Never been selected. We'll see this year.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I got selected last year after 9 years of not getting selected. I was placed on a really late date slot, the weather sucked, and it was one of the best days of fishing I have ever had.  It's worth the wait, guys. And when you get there, make it last. Target the bigger fish. Mash those barbs and resist the instinct to set the hook when a smaller fish grabs your fly. They will spit it eventually.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Is it fly fishing only?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

fishingful said:


> Is it fly fishing only?


It's basically anything you want but (if I remember right) crayfish and minnows. I think that's the only thing the guy told us was prohibited. Spinning rod, baitcaster, center pin, fly rod, whatever floats your boat.


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Put my name and my daughter's in the hat, fingers crossed!


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Like Cream said but I use to handline them before State took over it! LOL


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

Myself and several friends and family members all put in last year. First time for all of us and uncle got picked. 2 hour drive one way. Each caught our six fish limit really quick. 2 hour drive home. Just over 4 hours of driving for 30 minutes of fishing and it was worth it to me.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

wannabflyguy said:


> Myself and several friends and family members all put in last year. First time for all of us and uncle got picked. 2 hour drive one way. Each caught our six fish limit really quick. 2 hour drive home. Just over 4 hours of driving for 30 minutes of fishing and it was worth it to me.


My drive was closer to 4 hours one way, no way was I going to be done that fast!  I think if you start way down on the downstream end where the fish aren't quite as jam packed in there, you can extend things a bit. Or if you're in a hurry start up high at the little waterfall.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

We also shot some video while we were there:


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

garhtr said:


> I like your odds, I think I read somewhere that the odds for youth fishermen is one out of six
> Adults 1 of 36.
> Good Luck and Good Fishing


It paid off, just checked and out of the 4 of us, one of my kids got pulled. Can't wait.


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

I got in and it was my first year entering. I'm not usually lucky! Should be fun.


----------



## iajetpilot (Jul 3, 2013)

Congrats Fl-boy!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Congrats Ejsell and Fl-boy. 
6th Unsuccessful try for me but, I'll keep trying. Have fun and Good Luck and Good Fishing


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

First time I applied and I am in. If this is anything like the hunt draws then I will never get drawn again


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks. I'd love some tips from someone who has already been before. Shoot me a PM if you've been and can share some knowledge!


----------



## Betain (Feb 10, 2006)

Third year for me as well as 2 of my friends and none of us got picked. I did notice mine said adult lottery, is there a difference between that and the kids lottery. The only reason any of us are entering is to watch the kids go at it then we will go fishing erie. Do you need to enter a different lottery for that?


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

No. All entries for either kids or adults are through the same website, but you have to enter kids separately. Because they likely don't have a license number you have to put in a little different info for them. I assume they recognize which lottery entry it's for based on age of the applicant.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

FL-boy said:


> Thanks. I'd love some tips from someone who has already been before. Shoot me a PM if you've been and can share some knowledge!


Use a fly you can easily see, I used a lot of smaller streamers in the 2-3" range in brighter colors like white/chartreuse. If they are rising to flies on the surface, even better. Mash your barbs. When a smaller trout grabs your fly, resist the impulse to set the hook and let the fish spit the fly. You can only bring 5 to net so make them count! I'd also suggest starting at the farthest downstream portion and walking/fishing it upstream. The pool at the top end with a little fall is LOADED but there is no discretion on what you will hook. Most of the fish there seemed to be on the smaller end. We found more larger fish that were easier to target on the downstream portion.


----------



## Betain (Feb 10, 2006)

FL-boy said:


> No. All entries for either kids or adults are through the same website, but you have to enter kids separately. Because they likely don't have a license number you have to put in a little different info for them. I assume they recognize which lottery entry it's for based on age of the applicant.


Thanks make sense we will enter the kids next year as well, they would have a blast there.


----------



## JohnD (Sep 11, 2007)

Entered myself and 3 grandkids last year and 2 of the kids got drawn. Entered again this year and 1 kid drew. Worth going just to watch the kids.


----------



## buymore (Jul 29, 2010)

I entered my son last year and he got drawn first time. Was a blast. I entered both of us this year as adults because he turned 16 (adult according to this drawing) His wasn't chosen but I got Oct 14!!! First time entered and got it!! Can't wait


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

My son was drawn this year. Any tips or information? It's a 4 hour drive one way for us. We're not fly fishermen, so we will have spinning gear. Can the guest fish too or only the applicant? Is it catch and releese? All rainbows? What kind of size are we talking? The biggest fish he's ever caught was a 2 pound bass. He is 10 years old. What spinning gear is recommended? Rooster tails? Thanks in advance.


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Beaver you'll get a package explaining a lot of the details. You and two adults as guests, plus up to 3 kids I believe, are all able to fish. You keep what you catch, no matter the size. I will be fly fishing, so not sure what to tell you on spinning. I would probably put something like trout worms under a float though if spinning. Maybe a buck tail jig in white too.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Just use a small spinner, trust me. Fishing there is easier than fishing in an aquarium


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Neither I nor my daughter got drawn. My third try and still no luck, one of these years!


----------

